

Ask YC: Your VCs &/or Angel Investors of choice - nikpay

Which VCs or Angel Investors will you go to if you are looking for funding for your start-up? (offer a list of +5)
======
len
In order to raise money you need to have a personal relationship with the
respective funders. This is not a system you just waltz into and get capital
all of a sudden.

Obviously, you try to get money from top tier firms and people. However,
everyone's personal list of connections is different - resulting in different
firms taking precedence.

If you are trying to raise money use your network. See who can refer you and
at the same time back up your reputation.

~~~
nikpay
Thanks for the comment, but I do not think that's an absolute requirement. I
have reviewed the trends on investing alot recently.

